
Interpreting Analog Sticks - jsnell
http://blog.hypersect.com/interpreting-analog-sticks/
======
forrestthewoods
Great post. Over of my favorite game hacks is players who carve out their
controllers in games that don't clamp magnitude. Let's them move faster in
diagonals. Sneaky sneaky!

~~~
memco
Another trick, which can be used in some games such as Doom 64, is to reset
the neutral position such that down is neutral, so up is 2x speed.

~~~
webkike
You can do this with a lot of gamecube games because the system would set to
default what ever values the system was receiving at bootup; turned out to be
a great way to avoid costs by having different manufactures make the
controllers

------
geon
I remember using a crappy joystick in the DOS racing game Screamer. The
acceleration/steering was mapped to the unit square, but my joystick had a
circular hole in the base, limiting movement. It made it impossible to turn
around, since you couldn't accelerate and give max steering at the same time.

I fixed the joystick with a metal file.

[https://youtu.be/Ka56PLmXCqI?t=28](https://youtu.be/Ka56PLmXCqI?t=28)

~~~
yxlx
What was the name of the joystick? Do you have a photo of it so I can
understand what you mean?

~~~
geon
It has been long lost, I think. Maybe my brother still has it.

I can't find a pic of the exact model, but theese illustrates my point.

Compare the holes in the bases where the stick is attached:

Square:
[https://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimages10.ne...](https://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimages10.newegg.com%2FProductImage%2F26-280-020-06.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.newegg.com%2FPC-
Game-
Controllers%2FSubCategory%2FID-123&docid=NebpvZDkpxDqrM&tbnid=VWTpcwk0Up3mvM%3A&w=640&h=480&hl=en-
se&client=safari&bih=559&biw=375&ved=0ahUKEwiN3dyNyf_MAhXFXSwKHfExAbMQMwgvKA0wDQ&iact=mrc&uact=8)

Circle:
[https://www.google.se/search?q=joystick&client=safari&hl=en-...](https://www.google.se/search?q=joystick&client=safari&hl=en-
se&prmd=ivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiS0-WLyf_MAhVBjSwKHXdqDqAQ_AUIBygB&biw=375&bih=559#imgrc=-ngP3P3xN6Y-8M%3A)

~~~
yxlx
Thanks :)

------
techbio
Good thing tuning's a thing. I always knew friends' controllers were not
equally matched and it was not a level playing field. For this reason alone
wanted my own system. Well described concepts and illustrations and I enjoyed
the humor in the writeup.

 _" With controller age and abuse, this area will grow, shift and distort.
Every value within the inner dead zone is mapped to zero, giving us a reliable
origin point for the game logic."_

------
robryk
I wonder how difficult would it be to infer the actual sizes of deadzones of
this particular controller from inputs during gameplay.

